# 2011 2500hd 4400 fgvwr



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking at a 2011 2500hd ext cab short 6.0 gas. It has 4400lb front. Its got 100k miles on it so warranty is a non issue. Its priced right and thinking of buying it.

All the plow mfg's plow fittment guides says no v plows. To get it rated higher is it just the correct torsion bars needing to be installed? 

Truck has a 160 amp alt, and tranny cooler. Was planning on a dual battery setup just like all of my gas trucks. 

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The problem you're having is the ext. cab. They consider you having it full of people. If you put in 4400lb front axle and reg cab you can have a 8'6" Western MVP Plus(it's the only one I checked). 

I have 2, 2007 and an 09 all with 4800lbs axle's but duramax. The 2 07's have Western MVP Plus 8'6" and Boss 9'2" VXT Poly and the 09 has an 810 Blizzard. They all have Timbrens in them and get grease regularly. Never had a front end problem. If it's not snowing the plows are off though.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

The cab needs to add some weight also.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

It'll hold an 8 1/2' vee no problem. Hook it up and go. I know guys with several of these trucks that run vee blades. Keep up with your maintainence and you'll be fine


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

4400? Does it have plow prep? It will hold it, but this is coming from a guy with a 7'6'' Fisher HD on a 4 door tahoe...3600 fgawr and the worlds softest and most worn out torsion bars.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

djagusch;1644043 said:


> Looking at a 2011 2500hd ext cab short 6.0 gas. It has 4400lb front. Its got 100k miles on it so warranty is a non issue. Its priced right and thinking of buying it.
> 
> All the plow mfg's plow fittment guides says no v plows. To get it rated higher is it just the correct torsion bars needing to be installed?
> 
> ...


Plow prep on a 2011 and newer ext. cab gas is 5200lbs FGAWR. I'd think that if you put bars in for a truck with plow prep you could do it. If not, keep searching for a truck with plow prep.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

As I said, 4400 seems way too light. Thats almost half ton range.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

2006Sierra1500;1644176 said:


> As I said, 4400 seems way too light. Thats almost half ton range.


My 2012 CCSB has a 5200lb axle and I have the duramax. He will be fine with the gas engine. My 3 other duramax only have the 4800lb axle.

A friend of mine ran a 8'6" poly Arctic on his 99 4 door Tahoe for 9 years with minimal work done to the front end.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've ran a 7'6'' HD Fisher on a 99 4 door for about 9 years....never touched the front end.


----------



## bandy23 (Oct 1, 2013)

1/2 3000 and 3600 lbs front end


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

All the '11+ GM HD trucks have the same front end, simply just different (heavier) torsion bars, simply crank the bars up and add Timbrens and carry any plow you want!


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I learned this obvious lesson the hard way as well. My accountant figured I needed to buy a truck that other people wanted so I got the a 2010 HD with a crew cab. 4200lb front GAWR, my Ford f150 7700 xcab has a 4150lb front GAWR. I thought I was getting a truck when it said HD on it. I just assumed i was getting a truck that could handle more than my 7700, but it can not.

Get into the regular cab and you can get into having them install it.
Pete


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

peterng;1654493 said:


> I learned this obvious lesson the hard way as well. My accountant figured I needed to buy a truck that other people wanted so I got the a 2010 HD with a crew cab. 4200lb front GAWR, my Ford f150 7700 xcab has a 4150lb front GAWR. I thought I was getting a truck when it said HD on it. I just assumed i was getting a truck that could handle more than my 7700, but it can not.
> 
> Get into the regular cab and you can get into having them install it.
> Pete


In 2010 there was only one front axle rating on all 2500 and 3500s (4800) . You had your accountant pick your work truck ? Did you have your dentist pick out your plow ?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

jmac5058;1654511 said:


> In 2010 there was only one front axle rating on all 2500 and 3500s (4800) . You had your accountant pick your work truck ? Did you have your dentist pick out your plow ?


Or - you can pick your friends - and you can pick your nose - but don't pick your friends nose ... or have your accountant pick your ... (anything)

Thinking about getting a plow for ya bike ... (no sure of the front end rating ! )


----------



## joeyg999 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cosmic Charlie;1654737 said:


> Or - you can pick your friends - and you can pick your nose - but don't pick your friends nose ... or have your accountant pick your ... (anything)
> 
> Thinking about getting a plow for ya bike ... (no sure of the front end rating ! )


No studs on the rear tire WTF you may get stuck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

SMiller;1654483 said:


> All the '11+ GM HD trucks have the same front end, simply just different (heavier) torsion bars, simply crank the bars up and add Timbrens and carry any plow you want!


You don't even need to touch the front ends anymore


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

SMiller;1654483 said:


> All the '11+ GM HD trucks have the same front end, simply just different (heavier) torsion bars, simply crank the bars up and add Timbrens and carry any plow you want!


Id like to clear up the GM's having the same front ends. They are not the same. They are completely redone. Part numbers do not match. Only reason i know this is i do alot of aftermarket performance and all the lift kits and front end parts are new/beefier. Ive spoken with many guys telling me the samething in the diesel go fast world. Plus ive been under these trucks too many times to count. These newer trucks are built for plowing.

Before, the GMs were never designed for plows. If you have a diesel 2011+ truck with the snow plow prep package it has a 6000lbs rated front end. Gassers with the package have 5200lbs and diesels without the package have 5200 aswell. The bars are different as you stated but with the new front end. 2011+ was the first year that GM had a Plow package for Waranty purposes. But they beefed up the trucks to avoid premature wear resulting in warranty work. 
One thing i still dislike about the GMs is that Western will not use a cross bar on their frame mounts... I know its not deemed 'necessary' but still... helps a guy sleep at night.

I dont know why your truck has such a low rating. Last time i saw such a low rating was on a 98 k2500.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

DuramaxLML-42;1655710 said:


> Id like to clear up the GM's having the same front ends. They are not the same. They are completely redone. Part numbers do not match. Only reason i know this is i do alot of aftermarket performance and all the lift kits and front end parts are new/beefier. Ive spoken with many guys telling me the samething in the diesel go fast world. Plus ive been under these trucks too many times to count. These newer trucks are built for plowing.
> 
> Before, the GMs were never designed for plows. If you have a diesel 2011+ truck with the snow plow prep package it has a 6000lbs rated front end. Gassers with the package have 5200lbs and diesels without the package have 5200 aswell. The bars are different as you stated but with the new front end. 2011+ was the first year that GM had a Plow package for Waranty purposes. But they beefed up the trucks to avoid premature wear resulting in warranty work.
> One thing i still dislike about the GMs is that Western will not use a cross bar on their frame mounts... I know its not deemed 'necessary' but still... helps a guy sleep at night.
> ...


What part of my post did you not understand? '11+ HD was/is a all new chassis, the only difference between any/all '11+ GM HD trucks is torsion bars, that is the ONLY difference! So regardless of what packages and/or equipment is on truck or what front gvrw is on the truck everything is the same besides different torsion bars...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

DuramaxLML-42;1655710 said:


> Id like to clear up the GM's having the same front ends. They are not the same. They are completely redone. Part numbers do not match. Only reason i know this is i do alot of aftermarket performance and all the lift kits and front end parts are new/beefier. Ive spoken with many guys telling me the samething in the diesel go fast world. Plus ive been under these trucks too many times to count. These newer trucks are built for plowing.
> 
> Before, the GMs were never designed for plows. If you have a diesel 2011+ truck with the snow plow prep package it has a 6000lbs rated front end. Gassers with the package have 5200lbs and diesels without the package have 5200 aswell. The bars are different as you stated but with the new front end. 2011+ was the first year that GM had a Plow package for Waranty purposes. But they beefed up the trucks to avoid premature wear resulting in warranty work.
> One thing i still dislike about the GMs is that Western will not use a cross bar on their frame mounts... I know its not deemed 'necessary' but still... helps a guy sleep at night.
> ...


You still don't get it do you. The front ends are the same. Exact same. Just different torsion bars


----------

